# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ίδρυση παγκόσμιου συνδικάτου εργαζομένων στην Aplhabet (Google)

## 8anos

Λίγο καιρό μετά από την ανακοίνωση για την ίδρυση σωματείου εργαζομένων στην Aplhabet(Google) στις ΗΠΑ, ανακοινώθηκε και η ίδρυση συνδικάτου που θα καλύπτει εργαζόμενους της Aplhabet(Google) σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, ξεκινώντας με σωματεία σε 10 χώρες.
Εργασιακά ζητήματα αλλά και ζητήματα ηθικής χρήσης της δύναμης της τεχνολογίας είναι μεταξύ των ζητημάτων που αναδεικνύουν οι εργαζόμενοι.

----------


## nnn

Σε όλες τις Big Tech γίνεται προσπάθεια, αλλά πέφτει κυνήγι και απολύσεις. Για να δούμε στην Google.

----------


## Gentoo

Δυστυχώς, το πρόβλημα με τα συνδικάτα, είναι πως βάζουν τρικλοποδιά στην ίδια τους την ύπαρξη.

Αν κρίνουμε από το πως λειτουργούν στην Ελλάδα, μην απορεί κανείς γιατί οι corps αντιτίθενται στη λειτουργία τους.

Δεν γίνεται οι συνδικαλιστές να καταχράζονται την ιδιότητά τους εις βάρος της εταιρίας και των συναδέλφων τους, στο όνομα της διεκδίκησης των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων.

Αυτό το λέω, γιατί βλέπω για παράδειγμα τους συνδικαλιστές στην εταιρεία όπου εργάζομαι, η οποία είναι πολυεθνική. 

Τυγχάνει να έχω συνδικαλιστή στο κατάστημα όπου βρίσκομαι και μεγάλο κεφάλι κι όλας στο συνδικάτο. 

Ε λοιπόν, τις μισές μέρες του χρόνου είναι εξαφανισμένος απ'την εργασία με συνδικαλιστικές άδειες και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γκρινιάζει διαρκώς για την εταιρεία και να παίρνει μέρος σε συνελεύσεις.

Μία τρύπα στο νερό δηλαδή. Απ'όσες πιέσεις έχουν ασκήσει προς την εταιρεία, ζήτημα ένα 10% να έχει υλοποιηθεί, κι αυτό επειδή το ήθελε η εταιρεία. 

ΥΓ. Όχι, δεν είμαι νεοφιλελέ, αλλά είμαι υπέρμαχος της αντικειμενικής κρίσης των πραγμάτων.

----------


## 8anos

Εκλέγετε λάθος άνθρωπο για να σας εκπροσωπήσει.

----------


## Gentoo

> Εκλέγετε λάθος άνθρωπο για να σας εκπροσωπήσει.


Δεν είναι μόνο ένας. Δυστυχώς. Και δεν έχω συμμετάσχει ποτέ σε εκλογές. Δεν μας ανακοινώθηκε ποτέ.

Η εταιρεία πάντως έχει καλές παροχές και φέρεται σε γενικές γραμμές σωστά. Οπότε ο ρόλος τους στην προκειμένη ίσως είναι και λίγο διακοσμητικός.

Μακάρι σε εταιρείες όπως google να δουλέψει το όλο εγχείρημα.

----------


## 8anos

Εργαζόμενοι στην Αμαζον αποφάσισαν την συγκρότηση σωματείου σε ενα απο τα μεγαλα κέντρα εξυπηρέτησης της εταιρείας.


https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/01/t...en-island.html


Employees cast 2,654 votes to be represented by Amazon Labor Union and 2,131 against, giving the union a win by roughly 10 percentage points, according to an initial tally released by the National Labor Relations Board.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Εργαζόμενοι στην Αμαζον αποφάσισαν την συγκρότηση σωματείου σε ενα απο τα μεγαλα κέντρα εξυπηρέτησης της εταιρείας.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/01/t...en-island.html
> 
> 
> Employees cast 2,654 votes to be represented by Amazon Labor Union and 2,131 against, giving the union a win by roughly 10 percentage points, according to an initial tally released by the National Labor Relations Board.


Δεν το λες και καθαρή νίκη... δυστυχώς θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο μεγάλη η διαφορά.

----------


## 8anos

> Εργαζόμενοι στην Αμαζον αποφάσισαν την συγκρότηση σωματείου σε ενα απο τα μεγαλα κέντρα εξυπηρέτησης της εταιρείας.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/01/t...en-island.html
> 
> 
> Employees cast 2,654 votes to be represented by Amazon Labor Union and 2,131 against, giving the union a win by roughly 10 percentage points, according to an initial tally released by the National Labor Relations Board.


H Amazon φέρεται να απέλυσε τουλάχιστον έξι στελέχη της - Λόγω «συνδικαλιστικής δράσης»

Στις εγκαταστάσεις του Staten Island απασχολούνται πάνω από 8,300 άνθρωποι. 


https://www.lifo.gr/now/world/h-amaz...istikis-drasis

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το λες και καθαρή νίκη... δυστυχώς θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο μεγάλη η διαφορά.


Μιλάμε για τις ΗΠΑ όπου η συμμετοχη σε συνδικαλιστική δράση μεταφράζεται τουλάχιστον ως μπολσεβικισμός :Razz:

----------

